# Plötzlich fehlt ein Fisch



## Sauerkirsche (10. Juli 2014)

Einer meiner Fische ist weg, bisher hab ich ja noch den Überblick, aber er ist spurlos verschwunden... Ich wohne mitten in einer Ortschaft, rings um den Garten, in dem sich der Teich befindet, sind Häuser und Gärten... hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und wer könnte den Fisch aus dem Teich geholt haben? Es war ein recht schneller Fisch, und bis zum letzten Sichttag auch offensichtlich gesund...


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo, bei mir war nach dem Teichbau gleich der __ Fischreiher aktiv. Und so verschwanden auch einige Fische, hatte erst die Katzen die hier rumstreunen in Verdacht.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Juli 2014)

Meine sind weggeschwommen.. aber 2 neue (Horst und Günther  Art unbekannt) zugeschwommen...
Möglichkeiten gibt es viele. Reiher Katzen Otter. 
Orfen z.B. jagen Insekten über Wasser. Ich konnte das mal beobachten, wie alle einer Mücke hinterhergejagt sind. Dabei passiert es, dass sie neben dem Teich landen. Hier auch öfter zu lesen "Habe meine Orfe in der Garageneinfahrt gefunden..."


----------



## krallowa (10. Juli 2014)

Welche Art?
Wie groß?

Mir sind auch zwei Fische (2 Koi, recht klein) abhanden gekommen.
Vielleicht __ Reiher, Katze oder bei uns auch Marder möglich.
Goldfische scheinen sich auch zu dezimieren aber bei mir im Teich kann man auch mal ein paar Fische übersehen.


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Bei mir waren innerhalb von  2 Wochen 18 Stk. weg. (Goldfische)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2014)

Dieter_B schrieb:


> Bei mir waren innerhalb von  2 Wochen 18 Stk. weg. (Goldfische)



Hi,

so was klingt ganz nach __ Graureiher. Wenn die erst mal mitbekommen haben wo es Beute gibt kommen sie laufend wieder. Bei mir steht schon seit Mai fast jeden Morgen (zwischen 5.30 - 6.30) der gleiche __ Reiher in Teich - der 2. der Abends vorbei kam ist seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr gesehen worden.

MfG Frank


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, mehrere sind bei uns zu besuch, leider.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo __ Sauerkirsche,



Sauerkirsche schrieb:


> bisher hab ich ja noch den Überblick


das hab ich auch immer gedacht - mein Teichlein ist ja viel kleiner als deins - aber nach drei Tagen war der angeblich verschwundene Fisch wieder da.


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Christine, stimmt, so ein Fisch hatte ich auch mal, hab mal im Teich ein wenig mit dem Netz den Grund abgefischt, da hat sich der Fisch (nur  einer!) tatsächlich mehrere Tage versteckt und war nach ca. 1 Woche wieder da.
Sowas gibt`s also auch.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juli 2014)

Hi Dieter,

ja manche Fische sind wahre Weltmeister im Verstecken. In meinem 960l Becken bekomme ich meinen großen 50cm Polypterus endlicherii (Flösselhecht) manchmal 2-3 Monate net zu Gesicht obwohl da nur ein paar große Wurzeln drin liegen

MfG Frank


----------



## Dieter_B (10. Juli 2014)

Hi,
und im Teich hat der ja viel mehr Verstecke, wir haben den auch 1 Woche lang gesucht und auf einmal war er wieder da.
Wenn über mehrer Tage einige Fische verschwinden, dann sollte man doch mal die Ursache suchen.


----------



## Petta (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,ich habe am Teich einen Plastereiher stehen.Sieht zwar nicht allzu best aus,ist aber sehr effektiv.Habe schon beobachtet das der Reiter wieder ab 
dreht(und das liegt nicht an mir) 
. Gruß Peter


----------



## Sauerkirsche (10. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten! Habe im bekanntenkreis nachgefragt, da kamen auch als Möglichkeiten __ Fischreiher und sogar otter in betracht. Ich kann mir das zwar beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, und will es auch gar nicht, aber wenn ihr sagt, dass das auch hier mitten im Ort der Fall sein kann, dann muss ich mich wohl damit abfinden  
Der verschwundene Fisch war ein __ schleierschwanz, eigentlich immer gut und oft zu sehen, futterfreudig und locker 20 cm groß... Ich denke nicht, dass der sich in den tiefen versteckt, in die falten passt er nicht rein, und zwischen den Pflanzen war er aufgrund seiner Größe auch eigentlich immer gut zu sehen. 
Ich fand merkwürdige Spuren am und um den Teich, vielleicht könnt ihr ja dazu noch was sagen. 
LG


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2014)

Hmm, ein __ Schleierschwanz ist natürlich leichte Beute, das sind nicht die besten Schwimmer. Ich bin jetzt nicht der große Fährtenleser, aber bei den Spuren können wir __ Reiher, Katze und Igel ausschließen


----------



## mitch (10. Juli 2014)

Hi,

schaut fast nach Waschbär aus


noch ein link ==> http://www.wochenspiegel-web.de/wis...merinterview/27552/Die_pelzigen_Nachbarn.html


----------



## Sauerkirsche (10. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte keinesfalls widersprechen, aber der war so flink beim schwimmen, das ich beim keschern, um einmal seine haut zu untersuchen, keine chance hatte. 
Naja, es kann ja nicht anders gewesen sein, als dass er sich doch fangen lassen hat...


----------



## Sauerkirsche (10. Juli 2014)

Hat der waschbär echt so große Pfoten?


----------



## mitch (10. Juli 2014)

noch mehr Spuren

http://offene-naturfuehrer.de/web/Spuren_von_Säugetieren


----------



## Sauerkirsche (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte auch überlegt, welches tier über einen doch recht hohen zaun kommt. Fuchs und marder haben wir schon gesichtet, ich finde, von der Größe der abdrücke würde eher sogar der dachs passen


----------



## samorai (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo! 
Ihr habt einen vergessen, der von größe her in das Schema passt :*Marderhund!*
Und der kann auch gut klettern. Etwas größer wie eine Katze, sehr scheu, Nachtjäger.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Sauerkirsche (10. Juli 2014)

Danke, hatte mal entfernt sowas im Kopf, will aber immer nicht glauben, dass es die bei uns gibt... würde dann ja auch besser zur Größe des pfotenabdruckes passen ...   hat jemand schonmal einen gesehen?


----------



## samorai (11. Juli 2014)

Ja ich, per Überwachungs-Kamera, die Kamera leuchtet ihr Feld mit infrarot aus, aber trotzdem war der Marderhund sehr vorsichtig und schaute sich ständig um.
Optionen zum Vertreiben sind Hundehaare in alte Socken auf dem Grundstück zu verteilen und keine fressbaren Abfälle auf den Mist.
Frage Dich in der Nachbarschaft durch,vielleicht gibt es Anzeichen auf ein Nest oder deutliche Spuren an einer Wand, vom rein und raus krabbeln.
Ein Marderhund hat verdammt viel Kraft, der schafft auch einen 3 kg Karpfen aus dem Wasser zu holen.

Gruß Ron!


----------

